# Work for Winter



## decopete (Mar 24, 2009)

As you may all know the show and ice here in UK is today closing most of the country. Being in the Home Improvement/Building trade we have seen a serious slow down and now a complete stop. Question is:

Is there any work out there?

Painting & Decorating. (Airless Sprayer and roof coating equip).
Stone effect wall coating. (Decopierre Artisan).
General handyman. Anything.
:juggle:

Being English, I work long hours on task and finish rates to UK quality.
Cold and wet (Just another day).
Cheap rates as no social for me.

contact via here.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Decopete

I have just paid my Deposit for my house so not quite ready to move yet. I hope things work out for you it's got to be better than in the UK. I am sure this Forum can help.

Another Pete?

Peter the EX 666 man


----------

